# 2014 Cruze 2LT Add Backup Camera



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Have you verified that you're getting a video signal to the radio? If you're not getting a video signal, you'll have to find out why. If there is a video signal, then I suspect there is some programming that has to be done.


----------



## ccautos2 (Jun 8, 2015)

So I have verified that the wiring is in place to the radio, however I have no way of knowing whether video signal is being sent over the wires. Is there any way that I can check that?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You could try and put a voltmeter on the video signal and see if you see a AC voltage there. It won't be very big I think it's just 1v peak to peak, so "average" is going to be under 0.5V, but I'd expect to see the signal appear/disappear as you take the car in/out of reverse.

Or, you could try to connect the signal to an amplifier - you'd hear a distinctive buzz when the TV signal is there.


----------



## DehnMan (Sep 16, 2015)

I know this is a fairly old thread, but I thought I'd ask anyways. Did you ever get your camera to work?


----------



## ccautos2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes, after installing the aplique and the trunk lid wiring harness, the hardware part of the installation is complete. Then the software on the radio needs to be updated using a VCI code. The original software files on a vehicle without a camera have a software part number for the backup camera listed but it disables the backup camera input. Vehicles with a backup camera installed use a different software part number for the backup camera. After installing the new software it works perfectly.


----------



## DehnMan (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation! This helps a ton! I'm doing the same thing right now on my 2014 Cruze 2LT. I've installed the w/ camera harness & appliqué w/ camera, now I just need to have the software installed. Exactly how did you go about getting this done? If I take it into the dealership will they be able to do it? What would I need to tell them, if so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccautos2 (Jun 8, 2015)

I first took it to the dealer and asked them to enable the backup camera. They worked on it and then came back with the answer that it was already enabled and that it was a wiring issue with the camera. This was not correct! Since I work at a shop, we eventually got the programming cable and software which I then reprogrammed the radio myself. Apparently the dealer did not check for a VCI update (Vehicle Configuration Index) which is a number representing a valid combination of parts and systems built in a vehicle, including optional equipment. Since you are adding the backup camera to the system, this would change the VCI and therefore GM would have a different software package to load into the radio. This VCI change is VIN specific and will be changed in GM's database to provide the dealer with the updated software for that VIN. When you take it to the dealer, ask them to do a VCI update on the radio to add the backup camera. This may cost you up to $100 for them to do. If you have any problems, post them here and I will try to help.


----------



## DehnMan (Sep 16, 2015)

Okay, that's exactly what I'll do. I have an appointment later today at the dealership, so we'll see how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccautos2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes, from what I can verify, they all have the wiring in. If you want to make sure, check the plug in the trunk where you plugged the lid harness into the main body harness on the drivers rear quarter panel. The additional wires in the trunk lid harness should mate to wires in the body harness.


----------



## DehnMan (Sep 16, 2015)

I actually went out and looked at that mating plug and they were in there. That's why I edited my post. Haha. If I get this to work after while, I'm thinking about creating a how-to on doing this. I've read a lot of people trying it and never getting any results. It might be helpful to others. I'll keep you posted! Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DehnMan (Sep 16, 2015)

Have I got a story for you... Took my car into the dealership. After an hour of waiting, they asked for a number included on a piece of paper with the appliqué/harness. I gave them the GM part numbers, proving they were authentic GM parts. They said they need a code to be able to activate the radio; GM won't allow the update without it. I showed them this entire thread and then they said well we only have 25 minutes left today so we can't do it. Then they have the nerve to ask for more time instead of just 1 hours labor. They said they were on hold with GM for 30 mins. They changed their excuse so many times. Anyways, I didn't get it done and it sounds like they aren't going to do it. Sounds like it's time to got to another dealership. Is there any way you could help me out? You said you did yours yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccautos2 (Jun 8, 2015)

The original software part number for the backup camera is 95174776. This part number needs to be replaced with the new software part number 95088039 and the sub part number 95390321. I called GM and they said a VCI code is not available for this change. Maybe someone else can verify that.


----------



## DehnMan (Sep 16, 2015)

Taking it to my preferred dealer (not the one I bought the car from) Friday... We'll see what they come up with. They seemed pretty confident they can get it done. I had posted WAMS (White Audio & Media Service) as the only option, but I'm wondering now that I've talked with the dealer. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

ccautos2 said:


> The original software part number for the backup camera is 95174776. This part number needs to be replaced with the new software part number 95088039 and the sub part number 95390321. I called GM and they said a VCI code is not available for this change. Maybe someone else can verify that.


Correct there is no VCI because dealers cannot do this the proper way, Global A components are not like the old days where you just fudged the vin and went with it. Its to the point where GM has put out so many bulletins about swapping global a modules (same scenario here) that someone literally made a video about it LOL. If they try to ghetto rig it (the only thing a dealer could try since VCI's were discontinued for this type of stuff) the unit will no longer be able to have software updated due to the VIN mismatch; its a bad situation all around but its also why we do hundreds of them for dealers all over the world as we have the ability to build custom software for them.

EDIT: Should also note that the process for adding the backup camera also includes removal of all of the in motion locks as well as the ability to add the backup guidelines all things dealers couldn't do if they wanted to


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GTPprix said:


> Correct there is no VCI because dealers cannot do this the proper way, Global A components are not like the old days where you just fudged the vin and went with it. Its to the point where GM has put out so many bulletins about swapping global a modules (same scenario here) that someone literally made a video about it LOL. If they try to ghetto rig it (the only thing a dealer could try since VCI's were discontinued for this type of stuff) the unit will no longer be able to have software updated due to the VIN mismatch; its a bad situation all around but its also why we do hundreds of them for dealers all over the world as we have the ability to build custom software for them.
> 
> EDIT: Should also note that the process for adding the backup camera also includes removal of all of the in motion locks as well as the ability to add the backup guidelines all things dealers couldn't do if they wanted to


Are you saying you could do this?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GTPprix said:


> EDIT: Should also note that the process for adding the backup camera also includes removal of all of the in motion locks as well as the ability to add the backup guidelines all things dealers couldn't do if they wanted to


You, sir, have my attention. Tell me more.


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Are you saying you could do this?


Yes our company does.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

OK, I now see how to get the camera working using you guys. How about the automatic climate control? I am looking at 2LT that does not have that package apparently and hoping you can turn it on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Christopher_2 said:


> OK, I now see how to get the camera working using you guys. How about the automatic climate control? I am looking at 2LT that does not have that package apparently and hoping you can turn it on.


Good question. It might just be the control module and some dealer programming. I'll have to look at the books tonight.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't seem to find a definitive answer to this. Did you try and send it into WAM and get them to reprogram the radio and it not work? Or did you not want to send it in so you never tried after getting the radio reprogrammed by WAM?


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

*I deleted out our email address's to save on spam. Looks like I will have to go to a salvage yard and pickup the pieces.

From: *WAMS Sales
*Sent: *Thursday, January 14, 2016 8:58 PM
*To: *
*Subject: *Re: White Auto and Media Services: Chevy Cruze Backup Camera


Yup sure will!

Sent from my iPad

> On Jan 14, 2016, at 12:28 PM, Christopher Burt wrote:
> 
> This is an enquiry e-mail via Welcome to White Auto and Media Services from:
> Christopher Burt 
> 
> I saw a few comments you made on the Cruzetalk forum about a backup camera.
> 
> I can't seem to find a definitive answer on the forum. Do you know if I put in the factory camera and factory cable for a camera in the trunk if the camera will work on a 2015 Chevy Cruze,with your programming.
> 
> Trying to determine if this is plug and play with the exception of the module reprogramming.
>


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Old thread but any updates?


----------

